# NuWave Brio 10 Qt Digital Air Fryer on sale for $70 (costco)



## solman (Mar 26, 2019)

in case anyone's interested, costco has the nuwave 10qt air fryer on sale for $70 ($30 off regular price). retails for around $150, i think. 

reviews are a little mixed, but most complain about the lid mechanism which doesn't seem like that big a deal when looking at videos of how it actually works. 

https://www.costco.com/NuWave-Brio-10-Qt-Digital-Air-Fryer.product.100471661.html


----------

